# Flazky's 166 Cube Reef



## Flazky

Hey fellas,

Ive shut down my previous tank for almost a year, and I finally got some time to get back in.

Ive hoarded some of my equipment for quite awhile and will finally use them again!

Well here's my current design for the aquarium:










Its gunna be a 40"x40"x24" with bean animal overflow, as well as 2 returns on the sides that will be mounted on the euro brace if I decide to go that path (might decide on rimless). This will be 3 sided starfire glass.

Equipment as of now:

- Custom DIY Led's from my old tank
- Neptune Apex Controller to run my lights
- BK Mini 200
- Eheim 1262 for Return

Still need to get:

- Still deciding on Tunze Vs Ecotech powerheads (Had noise issues with my last vortech's)

- Lots of dry rock
- Designing Sump in the next few days.
- Dead sand (I do not want live sand)

For this build, I will be using the zeovit system. I will not be using any "live" rock or "live" sand to seed because I will be very anal about what I put into my tank this time (had aiptasia in the past and it made me lose some hair).

Well thats all for now. Will update once I have some progress.


----------



## explor3r

Thats going to be a nice cube and Im glad you getting back into saltwater.
Whos building your tank?


----------



## Flazky

explor3r said:


> Thats going to be a nice cube and Im glad you getting back into saltwater.
> Whos building your tank?


I haven't decided yet. Might ask John at NAFTBA, but im open to suggestions =D


----------



## altcharacter

Just a suggestion but a few of the tanks that have been made recently by NAFB (not saying John himself has made them) have looked questionable. That's all I'm saying.

Looks good!!!


----------



## TypeZERO

Yeeee tree yeeeee yeeeee budddy


----------



## Flazky

altcharacter said:


> Just a suggestion but a few of the tanks that have been made recently by NAFB (not saying John himself has made them) have looked questionable. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Looks good!!!


=[ thats no good....anybody know of anywhere else?


----------



## explor3r

You could come and check out my tank it was recently made by Nat .H2O concepts and he did a fantastic job..


----------



## Flazky

explor3r said:


> You could come and check out my tank it was recently made by Nat .H2O concepts and he did a fantastic job..


does he have a website or an email I could contact him by?


----------



## goffebeans

I find a good thing to do is to put tape down on where you plan on putting the tank to get a sense of it's actual size and how it'll look in the space. it's very substantial so you need to think of the flow of the space and sightlines.

i.e. I have my tank in a room that's ~10 ft (120") wide. My tank is 27" wide + there's about ~3" between the wall and the tank = 25% of the width of the room. As I have it against an interior wall vs an exterior, it cuts off the room making the room appear smaller then had I put it against the exterior wall.


----------



## Flazky

goffebeans said:


> I find a good thing to do is to put tape down on where you plan on putting the tank to get a sense of it's actual size and how it'll look in the space. it's very substantial so you need to think of the flow of the space and sightlines.
> 
> i.e. I have my tank in a room that's ~10 ft (120") wide. My tank is 27" wide + there's about ~3" between the wall and the tank = 25% of the width of the room. As I have it against an interior wall vs an exterior, it cuts off the room making the room appear smaller then had I put it against the exterior wall.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I just cleared out a huge space in my basement, so I have several possible places to put the tank. I moved the couch to a different area and discovered that my exterior wall might be leaking into the basement. There is also a lot of black mould looking material so I will have to get an inspector to take a look at it first.

I will post pics of my basement so you guys can give me some input


----------



## Flazky

Well here is the plan for now. And ive decided to extend the tank to 48" as it would probably look better (took goffebeans advise and used tape to see how everything would fit together. Realized it would look much better as a 48" x 35" x 24")  Thanks for the tip!

Here are the pics. Im heading out of town in 5 days so hopefully I can get my tank ordered by then. Nat .H2O concepts didnt reply to me yet  hopefully he will get back to me tomorrow!


----------



## pat3612

Is that carpet on the floor


----------



## Flazky

Yep....It is carpet  and it hates heavy furniture


----------



## explor3r

Flazky said:


> does he have a website or an email I could contact him by?


www.h2oconceptsltd.com

[email protected]


----------



## Flazky

Well Just got back to Hong Kong from Korea.
Hectic trip. Level 10 typhoon landing scared the crap outta the passengers on the plane I was on and then waited 3 hours for a taxi due to the weather. On the way back to the hotel, we passed by 5 fallen trees and dodged many more branches at 3am...crazy night.

Anyhow! here are the photos of the tank built by Nat. Currently leak testing.

If you guys have any places you would recommend me visiting in Hong Kong, Singapore or Beijing (will be visiting the latter two in the following weeks) or if you wanted me to bring back something let me know!

Here are da pics:


----------



## sig

ask to install euro brace. It is much easier to clean the tank and you can fill it higher.
I have eurobrace now and will never go rimless again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky

I had a rimmed tank before and there was so much salt creep. 
Read up a bit and saw some scary pictures and stories...=.=

I think I may get the bracing... For saftey..


----------



## sig

Flazky said:


> I had a rimmed tank before and there was so much salt creep.
> Read up a bit and saw some scary pictures and stories...=.=
> 
> I think I may get the bracing... For saftey..


My is 3 months old and there is no salt creep with eurobarce, but it was with regular one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO

nice sheet!
lol i find out your back from asia through the forums, you make me sad


----------



## Flazky

TypeZERO said:


> nice sheet!
> lol i find out your back from asia through the forums, you make me sad


Im not back yet o.o went to korea last week and back in Hong Kong. Goin to singapore tmr and then beijing


----------



## CrankbaitJon

Go visit the "fish street" in HK. Fish are so cheap there, lots of stuff to look at, sucks not to be able to bring any home lol.


----------



## Flazky

I have pics of fish street in one of the posts. The livestock is def really cheap however, the equipment is pretty expensive.

On the notw of the tank bursting, Nat informed me it is quoted with a saftey factor of 3.8. Should I still be worried?


----------



## sig

Flazky said:


> I
> 
> On the notw of the tank bursting, Nat informed me it is quoted with a saftey factor of 3.8. Should I still be worried?


what is the meaning of it? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky

*Update - 3-9-2012*

Well, just got the tank in my garage and will probably finish staining the stand today. Not sure if we are going to rip out the carpet yet so the tank will stay in the garage for now until we have decided.

Here are the goods:









Before the stand was finished









After the stand is finished. Just need to add doors. Still deciding one what style of doors I want =[










This tank was damn heavy! Not sure how we going to get it to the basement!
Probably going to rent one of the suction cups that Nat has! Anybody know where I can rent them? Prefer the commercial ones as this tank weighs close to 400lbs =.=


----------



## J_T

As mentioned in chat, ORG (oakville reef gallery) has them. I used them when I bought my tank from him. 

Nice size/shape tank

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## explor3r

Great!!!!!!!!!!!! are u happy with the tank?....Now is when the fun start


----------



## rburns24

Great dimensions. 3' depth is awesome. Also nice to see someone else on the forum using zeo-vit.


----------



## Flazky

Being truthful, Nat is a great guy to work with, but the silicone job wasnt PERFECT. It is very nice, but isnt up there yet. Other than that everything looks very good. Cant wait to filler up!


----------



## Flazky

Alright! So I have decided to rip out the old carpet and install laminate instead as the carpet is quite old (10~ 12 years).

I opened up this area and would like for your oppinions on what it is! The wall it is in is the outer wall so I am guessing some kind of storm drain perhaps? I am not too sure. If it is a drain, it will be very convenient as I will just install a sink here to dump out waste water!
Here are the pic's anyways!


----------



## RoyalAquariums

I believe that may be the drain for your toilets, but not 100% sure. Beautiful tank by the way.


----------



## 50seven

It is a cleanout for your sewer lines. The easiest thing to do is to cover it with a cold air return vent cover. You can't use that fitting to connect a sink to it, but it does indicate that there is a sewer drain there which you can tie into with a proper tee, directly above the fitting that you see. Get a plumber to do it if you don't understand how home sewer drains work, or look it up online, I think it's easy enough for anyone to do, especially if you can plumb a reef tank.  It's like not even a half hour's work for someone who knows what they're doing. But you will need supply lines for your hot and cold if you want to put in a sink. They could be anywhere, as your ceiling is already drywalled.

Good luck with the new tank!


----------



## zk4444

50seven said:


> It is a cleanout for your sewer lines. The easiest thing to do is to cover it with a cold air return vent cover. You can't use that fitting to connect a sink to it, but it does indicate that there is a sewer drain there which you can tie into with a proper tee, directly above the fitting that you see. Get a plumber to do it if you don't understand how home sewer drains work, or look it up online, I think it's easy enough for anyone to do, especially if you can plumb a reef tank.  It's like not even a half hour's work for someone who knows what they're doing. But you will need supply lines for your hot and cold if you want to put in a sink. They could be anywhere, as your ceiling is already drywalled.
> 
> Good luck with the new tank!


57, is there anything that you do NOT know how to do?


----------



## Flazky

50seven said:


> It is a cleanout for your sewer lines. The easiest thing to do is to cover it with a cold air return vent cover. You can't use that fitting to connect a sink to it, but it does indicate that there is a sewer drain there which you can tie into with a proper tee, directly above the fitting that you see. Get a plumber to do it if you don't understand how home sewer drains work, or look it up online, I think it's easy enough for anyone to do, especially if you can plumb a reef tank.  It's like not even a half hour's work for someone who knows what they're doing. But you will need supply lines for your hot and cold if you want to put in a sink. They could be anywhere, as your ceiling is already drywalled.
> 
> Good luck with the new tank!


Well, initially it was covered by a wooden box if you can see on the second picture. It is actually protruding out of the drywall (not sure why but it was here when we bought the house), so putting a vent cover wont work. However, I am interested in learning more about how I would tie a tee above the fitting.

As for what a cleanout sewer line is, im guessing it is used to clean out clogged pipes by running a long wire into it? Or is it to actually flush out sewage? And does this pipe go directly out to the streets?

I will probably try to install the pipe myself first, and if I really do screw it up, ill call for a plumber.


----------



## 50seven

zk4444 said:


> 57, is there anything that you do NOT know how to do?


Balance a chequebook 



Flazky said:


> Well, initially it was covered by a wooden box if you can see on the second picture. It is actually protruding out of the drywall (not sure why but it was here when we bought the house), so putting a vent cover wont work. However, I am interested in learning more about how I would tie a tee above the fitting.
> 
> As for what a cleanout sewer line is, im guessing it is used to clean out clogged pipes by running a long wire into it? Or is it to actually flush out sewage? And does this pipe go directly out to the streets?
> 
> I will probably try to install the pipe myself first, and if I really do screw it up, ill call for a plumber.


It will require removing a small section of drywall to access the pipe. There will be a 3" diameter (3 1/2" actual) pipe running straight up the wall. Toilets and other devices in the house above drain into it, so work on it when no one else is home or you can otherwise guarantee that you won't get a surprise while working on it, because you will be cutting the pipe.

You'll need something called a 3" x 3" x 1-1/2" ABS Tee, and a pair of MJ clamps. This is basically what you see in the right-hand side of this picture, and he's attached the new stuff (the white parts) with MJ clamps:










You don't need that big loooooooong thing coming out of the wall; an 8" piece of 1-1/2" ABS pipe will suffice until you're ready to install the sink and P trap.

I have only rarely seen the actual cleanout need to be used; It's when there is a clog in the lines for some reason and yes, you can use it to actually send a scope or drain cleaning snake all the way to the main sewer in the street.

HTH


----------



## Flazky

Well, I just ripped out the trim today, and these black spots are really scaring me. As I will be spending most of my days in the basement, I am afraid that this is mould, and will pose as a problem if not dealt with.

I am no expert on mould, but would appreciate your oppinions on whether to tear out the wall, to take the mould out or not


----------



## altcharacter

Yes sir that would be mold. You can deal with the topical by using a solution of 1 cup bleach and 2 litres of warm water (not hot) although there might be more behind the drywall but the drywall would have to be torn out.


----------



## 50seven

altcharacter said:


> Yes sir that would be mold. You can deal with the topical by using a solution of 1 cup bleach and 2 litres of warm water (not hot) although there might be more behind the drywall but the drywall would have to be torn out.


Yeah, you're best off to pull of a piece of drywall or to somehow look behind. if the drywall has gotten impregnated with the mould on both sides, then you really are best to pull it all off. But don't bother pulling just the worst parts off, if you are going to go to the trouble of removing a bit of if, then you should remove all of it, or else it could easily come back. The easiest fix in your case is to just soak it all with the bleach solution in a spray bottle, and then rent a couple fans and dry the place out as much as possible.

If the place still smells bad, I have a guy that I've used before that sets up a series of fans and hydronic air cleaners and it makes a HUGE difference in air quality. Plus he knows a ton more about mould remediation than I do. LMK and I can hook you up.


----------



## Flazky

Well, after pulling out the drywall, we saw that the back of the drywall had mould too. Mostly near the bottom, but we took care of it. Took it all out and replaced everything.

Here are the pics!

This was before the drywall:









Put a heater to the wall to try and kill any leftover residual mould spores.









This is after


















Also got my old LED's remounted and rewired everything. Works well with my apex now. Tried it out with sunrise/sunset. Still working for the code for clouds and such.

Here it is!:


----------



## 50seven

Yeah, that's pretty much the only way to get rid of the mildew. Good stuff.

Nice DIY LED! Is it Arduino controlled?


----------



## Flazky

Nope, its going to be controlled by my apex controller thats been in storage for 2 years


----------



## thmh

Stop slacking flazky! hurry up and get your tank up so we can do fish runs.!


----------



## Chromey

nice to see some repair a issue PROPER, Not just mask it.

BTW Nice tank, I have a buddy looking for that size, who built it?


----------



## Flazky

Hey guys, im kind of stuck right now. I have no idea hoe I am going to move this beast to the basement. Anybody know anyone who specializes in moving tanks? Has to go down a flight of stairs, but it weighs almost 400lbs ;_; I could barely lift it with 3 strong men..


----------



## 50seven

Try 4 guys? That's only 100 pounds each, which should be a piece of cake, leaving you that extra needed to get around corners or maintain balance. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flazky

Stairs only fit 1 on each side =[


----------



## 50seven

The REAL reason that the Asgard invented beam transporters... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flazky

I actually got a quote from a company that moves pianos for 500 zzzz....


----------



## tom g

*idea*

i know u can rent moving blankets for moving heavy objects ,basically it is a canvas blanket with arm loops that u would put the tank on.
when i worked at grand and toy and we had to deliver fire safes they used a stair walker . that was a few years ago tho
try calling a moving company that rents stuff .im assuming thats the only entrance to the basement . it would suck for u to have to take apart the entrance to basement to get this bad boy down there .
good luck 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Flazky

There are actually 2 entrances to the basement. One is a very sharp turn down to the basement from the garage. The other is a spiral staircase from the front door. I will probably try to get some more quotes from moving companies then!


----------



## TypeZERO

2 L of espresso, 4 loafs of bread, 4 sucktion cup handles, me you tony and bao = done


----------



## Flazky

Alright guys, let me know when you can come. Ill give Nat a call to see when he can come with the suction cups. A case of beer and fiona's macaroons after!!


----------



## J_T

Flazky said:


> Alright guys, let me know when you can come. Ill give Nat a call to see when he can come with the suction cups. A case of beer and fiona's macaroons after!!


Depending on where you are, and when, but I will put my name in for helping. I know what its like. My 36-36 cube, is made from 3/4" glass. I am on the second floor of the apt building... No elevator! Took four of us with suction cups.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flazky

Hey Guys!

It has been a while since my last update due to the newest member of our family! Her name is Pom Pom! (originally from cheer-leading pom pom's but then realized that she is also a pomeranian =.=

Anyhow, Here are the pics!



















As for the tank, we just moved it into our basement. Just filled it up for the first time since it arrived in summer. Super Excited.










The Green walls in my room really screwing up the colours, but here is the tank! Going to get the plumbing and sump done by the end of the week hopefully!
Gunna add the doors and the trimming for the stand too!


----------



## thmh

sexy! cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## Flazky

Well today was very productive. I managed to pick up the majority of the plumbing and got together the return and ordered the acrylic sheets for my DIY sump. If you guys want to have pics or a video of the process of me putting together let me know!

For those in the future who do go into lowes and look for pvc fittings. May I tell you that I spent literally 2 hours trying to find the fittings I needed because they were scattered everywhere. Luckily I found the last 3 - L fittings that were in three different boxes! So If you dont see your fitting in the box that they are supposed to be in. Look and really dig into the other boxes!

Anyhow here is a pic of the back of my tank. It is not yet complete but soon will be. Need to pick up a few things that I forgot tomorrow.









Guess it doesnt really show too much since its so close to the wall =-p


----------



## thmh

good job! i wanna see the video!


----------



## Flazky

So I have just finished installing all the plumbing and finished the sump. Almost finished the rock work all thanks to tmnh and Typezero. Thanks fellers!

Picked up 4 tunze 6105 and set up the apex as well!

Here are some pics with the lights off:




























For the rockwork, I decided to do a cove crescent style that will hopefully really showcase the sps and zoas.

Just waiting on the ro saddle to set up the ro system in the wall behind the tank.

Already ran leak checks and all for the plumbing. Will get cycling asap!


----------



## Duke

Wow, sweet tank, looks great.

Cute dog also ;-)


----------



## Tropicana

Looks amazing, cant wait to see it progress


----------



## Flazky

Hey Guys,

Just received the rest of my equipment.
Installed and now my tank is complete. Just waiting on the cycle and then comes the livestock!

Here are some Pics:

Night shot of my tank with only middle leds on:










A night pic of the sump. White balance is messed up but too lazy to mess with it now. its 3:30am =(










Another pic of Pom Pom!









And here is a pic of my building the sump. Kinda late on posting it tho


----------



## thmh

Good shit bro!!!!! Iam so mad jelly !!!!
Ps I hope that strainer is food grade plastic


----------



## TypeZERO

That rockwork got me mad jelly! Good stuff going on!


----------



## explor3r

It looks fantastic Im really digging a cube. Congrats


----------



## Flazky

Well, after reading up on Dr Tim's cycling process I decided that I would try it out to see if it actually works. Please note that I am in no rush to cycle my tank, so it is not because I am impatient (for those haters out there!), but I am just trying out Dr Tim's to see if all the positive reviews are true and to use for future purposes if it does work!

I just received some Dr Tim's - One and Only - for saltwater aquariums and have begun the first step which includes putting a fish into the aquarium and dumping two bottles (for my 200 gal tank including sump) of the bacteria into the tank.

For the fish I used a copperband butterfly as every store I visited today had all their livestock cleaned out =[.

I have the ammonia / nitrate readings on the videos I will be posting.

The Copperband seems to be doing very well after 7 hours and it is swimming around quite happily and does not seem to be stressed out at all. 

I also bought 3 extra bottles rated 120gals if anybody is interested in buying them. Took me a good 3 hours to get them driving all the way to aquaticbydesign in waterloo so if you want one, im in Markham. 


Will be updated tomorrow!
=P


----------



## Flazky

So here are the updates.

Its been 3 days since I first introduced Dr Tim's One. The tank has been running for almost a week and a half, and here are the tests that I did.

Tank was running on the 24th

Video can be found here:
Flazky's 166 Cube

Dec 28th

Nitrate: 10ppm
Nitrite: 0.25
Ammonia: 0.25
Phosphate:0.08
Calcium: 310
Mag: 1080
PH:8.47
Temp F: 78.1

Dec 30th - Dr Tims - Tested before putting bacteria

Nitrate: 10ppm
Nitrite: 0.25
Ammonia: 0.25
PH: 8.55
Temp F: 78.6

Dec 31st

Nitrate: 0
Nitrite: 0
Ammonia: 0
PH: 8.40
Temp F: 79.1

Jan 1st

Nitrate:0
Nitrite: 0
Ammonia: 0
PH: 8.36
Temp F: 78.8


----------



## Flazky

My tank started getting a lot of diatoms and the copperband is doing well. Eating frozen mysis too!

I will be adding fish and corals soon but will test run with a cheapy coral.

Here is my future livestock list. Might change  :

2 Labouti Fairy
3 Flame Wrasse
4 Onyx Clowns
2 Sunset Wrasse
1 Radiant Wrasse
1 Christmas Wrass
2 Cleaners
2 Fire Shrimp

(going to add tangs last)
1 Sailfin Tang
1 Powder blue
1 Powder Brown

Will add more as I go along.

Here is a tank pic:


----------



## RoyalAquariums

Love the aqua scape!


----------



## Flazky

Hey guys!

So it has been almost 3 weeks and I have quite a few fish in there already!

Here is the total livestock list right now:

2x Black Picasso Clown
3x True Percs
1x Lieutenant Tang
1x Copperband Butterfly
1x Xmas wrasse
1x Melanurus wrasse

And everything seems to be doing very good! I believe that Dr Tim's does work pretty well!

I only took pics of the fish I got today:


----------



## jmb

Hey Makco the fish look really nice. Where did end up getting the Picasso's? Did you go to reef aquatica? Hopefully Dr. tims will work just as well for me!


----------



## fiftyfive

I've always wanted to try this product as well. Looks like i'm going to take the plung now. Thanks for posting Flazky


----------



## rickcasa

Flazky said:


> Here is a tank pic:


Awesome rockwork....I feel like I`m back in Mexico! You captured what I saw in every dive just right off the beach. Now just add a pair of French angels, a Queen Angel, tobies, lots of azure damsels, and a school of sargeant majors.


----------



## 50seven

Nice rockwork, dude! It's so simple and minimalistic that it's awesome! 

Can't wait to see it once it matures with corals....


----------



## ameekplec.

Looks great!

I was looking at my old tank pics yesterday and I was thinking how amazing it looked without all that live stuff ruining it


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

I demand a full tank shot... So I can fill the other half of my cup with drool


----------



## Flazky

Thanks for the kind words guys. 

Ill take a. Full tank shot soon!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

I didn't say soon Flazky... I said NOW! my cups half empty


----------



## rickcasa

ameekplec. said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I was looking at my old tank pics yesterday and I was thinking how amazing it looked without all that live stuff ruining it


That's crazy talk. That gorgeous collection covering your rocks is a work of art.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Updates updates updates! Pweassseee! With a cherry on top?


----------



## Flazky

Well I just added a purple tang and a powder blue.

They are adjusting well. The purple tang seems to be enjoying himself, while the powder blue is a tad shy. 

Left the lights off for the rest of the night so we'll see in the morning how things work out.

Dosed some zeovit snow so it is a bit too foggy for pics, but will have a tank shot tmr!

Also, I have been adding a bit of dr tim's every time I add fish to add a helping hand to combat the extra bioload. Seems to be working well, no spikes in ammonia!
Will be continuing this method, as I have been adding 3 ~ 4 fish each time and was worried about shocking the tank.

I am currently setting up my ato and saltmix barrels for easy water changes. I will have a pic once I get the plumbing done over the weekend.


----------



## rburns24

Coral Snow is pretty good stuff. Your water should be very clear in the morning. I use it with a couple of drops of Zeobak and Coral Vital as a way to combat the little bit of cyano I have and feed the corals at the same time.


----------



## Flazky

rburns24 said:


> Coral Snow is pretty good stuff. Your water should be very clear in the morning. I use it with a couple of drops of Zeobak and Coral Vital as a way to combat the little bit of cyano I have and feed the corals at the same time.


I have little to no cyano. Coral snow clears the water very well but sadly my wrasse likes to play in the sand =( Knocking up dust everywhere!


----------



## Flazky

Alright so here is the tank shot as it stands.


----------



## thmh

sexy beast!

p.s go get some reefbrite ghetto hoe!


----------



## Flazky

ill get the reefbrites once I sell my giesemann!!


----------



## explor3r

Im loving it, the more I see it the more I like it your aquascape is so nice.
Great shot too


----------



## liz

Love the system! Who built the tank?


----------



## jmb

What is the green coral on the rockwork? Is it a candy cane. A close up shot of your purple tang would be nice!


----------



## Flazky

jmb said:


> What is the green coral on the rockwork? Is it a candy cane. A close up shot of your purple tang would be nice!


that is a super green torch


----------



## jmb

Flazky said:


> that is a super green torch


Nice! How do you find it's doing? Do you plan on adding more soon or are you going to let things adjust to the bioload of the new fish?


----------



## fesso clown

Stunning! I will redundantly say: AWESOME ROCKWORK! Kind of looks like the crashed ship from Alien/Pometheus. I love it!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

I said it before Flaz... I'll say it again. Awesome... simply awesome. I love your set up and thanks! My cups officially full of drool, now to get this envy monkey back in it's cage.


----------



## Flazky

Thanks for the kind words guys. Really appreciate the moral boost!
Just need to sell off my lights to get more livestock. Holding up too much cash


----------



## Flazky

So today, I found a surprise on one of my picasso's chin. It looks like a white growth, kind of like a pimple on it.

Here is a pic of it:

Any idea of what it may be?


----------



## thmh

Nothing to worry about, I saw this on mikes clown fish as well. I all is it is he bumping into things with his chin

PEWPEW!


----------



## TypeZERO

YO clowns got herpies :O she has been around town!


----------



## cablemike

Mine have this from fighting. Lip locking. Do you have two clowns?


----------



## Flazky

I have 5 clowns. They get along very well


----------



## altcharacter

Clown Herpies....hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Flazky

;( my clowns are all innocent!


----------



## altcharacter

Probably got the herp from this clown


----------



## 50seven

Flazky said:


> I have 5 clowns. They get along very well


Exactly. Now you know _how _well....


----------



## ameekplec.

If it's white and puffy and won't go away, it might (probably) be viral lymphocystis. Usually stress induced. May be that it's getting picked on.

I'd keep an eye on it, and if it gets worse, separate it from the other guys.


----------



## TypeZERO

altcharacter said:


> Probably got the herp from this clown


Lol omg that is gold!! Hahhahah


----------



## thmh

altcharacter said:


> Probably got the herp from this clown


Dave...... I love you...... Lmao!

PEWPEW!


----------



## explor3r

thmh said:


> Dave...... I love you...... Lmao!
> 
> PEWPEW!


Lol I would never put that clown in my tank..funny


----------



## kamal

hahaha thats gross and funny all at the same time.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

My cups now's full of vomit :\ and I thought the drool was bad


----------



## Flazky

lol. that clown gave me shivers...=.=

Anyhow, here is a closeup of my harem of clowns who decided to host my hammer. There are 5 in there, but 2 of them are chilling at the back cause their camera shy. 
This video was taking during the night so the hammer isnt fully extended.

I am still uploading the youtube vid but here is the link: Flazky's Clown Harem

Hopefully it uploads without any problems.

As for updates, I have almost completed my waterchange/auto topoff system.

The water change system that I have planned will hopefully only require a push of a button. I am probably not going to go full auto just incase something fails. The ato will be finished as soon as I finish building the float switch mount


----------



## rburns24

Great video. The detail is amazing when you shoot in 1080p HD..


----------



## thmh

Phlazky I thought you didn't have any sex music

PEWPEW!


----------



## Flazky

gota set the mood ya knos


----------



## thmh

I was surprised you didn't play some random radio talk show.

PEWPEW!


----------



## TypeZERO

That hammer got the herpes too now


----------



## Flazky

Well, madjellycorals just dropped of my corals yesterday and damn they are some nice pieces! 

Ill have pictures up tonight hopefully. Also got 7 pajama cardinals, but sadly one of them is mia =(


----------



## thmh

It's in my tank muahhhh

PEWPEW!


----------



## Flazky

=o! I forgot to switch the bags didnt i. =. =


----------



## thmh

Iam kidding! I have the bag with 6 in it

PEWPEW!


----------



## Flazky

Well as promised, here is a shot of the frags from pewpew T&T

Sorry about the quality but I cant get a good angle to take a shot of all the corals. =(


----------



## TypeZERO

*tear* they grow up so fast *sniffle*


----------



## sig

how is the back panel made? is the back glass lower than on sides and black acrylic makes it in level with the sides? 
I an thinking to make something like this
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky

sig said:


> how is the back panel made? is the back glass lower than on sides and black acrylic makes it in level with the sides?
> I an thinking to make something like this
> thanks


Its actually just a piece of black acrylic glued infront of a pane of glass


----------



## sig

Flazky said:


> Its actually just a piece of black acrylic glued infront of a pane of glass


it means the cuts are done in the glass also

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz

those frags are sweet! Once my tank cycles I might have found my new supplier lol


----------



## Flazky

sig said:


> it means the cuts are done in the glass also


noooo, so basically the back glass panel is 48". minus 1" from the half inch panels for the sides, the black acrylic will be 47" and it should slide right in. The panel of glass has a channel cut to allow water to flow through the acrylic's teeth.

ill post some pictures to make it easier to understand


----------



## sig

Got it. thank you for taking time to explain

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky

sig said:


> Got it. thank you for taking time to explain


No Problem! Was going to SUM to stock my ricordea garden, but by the time I was finished shoveling the snow, it was 6 already


----------



## Flazky

Here is a small update! Thanks Sig for the ph solutions!


----------



## sig

this is not a small update . I see few hundreds there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

Love the PJs, so much character. How's about a FTS?


----------



## Flazky

Just sold my wide angle lens. Full tank shot will hafta wait =p


----------



## TypeZERO

Love that octospawn shot. Its so sharp, is that the 105vr?


----------



## Flazky

Correct. Trying to get the colours to match was a pain in the ass though. Every picture I take is just blobs of blue until I touch it up =.=


----------



## Flazky

Here is a small update. Corals are getting their colours back!

Captain Planet








Ponape








Red Dragon 








Chili Peppa








RR Goldenbudddha








Cali Tort


----------



## thmh

Good job on remembering all the names,Iam proud of you! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## liz

Nice pics!


----------



## Flazky

thmh said:


> Good job on remembering all the names,Iam proud of you!
> 
> PEWPEW!


pshhhhh, I just cant wait to take a nice pic of the sarmentosa . Gunna mount it soon =D It is doing so well.


----------



## liz

Chili peppers almost looks like Tyree Seasons Greetings? Very similar.


----------



## Flazky

Played around with the white settings some more, and finally got a good custom setting. Would have been better but camera is at its limit =(
Trying to get the most natural look, but I have too many blues!!!

Here are some better photos. Going to retake the setosa since the back part of it looks blurred.

Palmers Blue









Setosa









MJC Captain Planet again!









Devils Armour


----------



## thmh

I love the devil armor picture it's soo crispy gotta show your campfire and come pick up your candy apple red frag! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## ReefABCs

Any updated full tank pics with the Powder Blue


----------



## thmh

Lol powder blue is in the heavens now god bless his soul! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## ReefABCs

didnt know 

How about full tank pics anyway.


----------



## Flazky

It saw thmh's face and jumped out of the tank =(


----------



## Flazky

Here is a current full tank shot. I need to play around with the white balance again. Seems like I have to adjust when I switch lenses =.=


----------



## fesso clown

Flazky said:


> Here is a current full tank shot. I need to play around with the white balance again. Seems like I have to adjust when I switch lenses =.=


Fanfu**ingtastic!


----------



## Flazky

Here are some more photos. Had to move some of the zoas to get a better shot some some of them arent fully open =p With my photos, I try not to ever touch the vibrance or saturation, so the purple hues and blue hues are actually my t5's. I tried to match white balance but my camera can only match up to 10K =(

Dendro










Peacock









Dragon Eyes










Firefly









Dont know this one









Candy Apple Red


----------



## sig

Flazky said:


> It saw thmh's face and jumped out of the tank =(


i would disagree. they guy has nice and friendly face

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

What a beautiful pictures

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO

sig said:


> i would disagree. they guy has nice and friendly face


This made my day!!! <3 opps effff iam totally forgot that this is typezero computer!!!!


----------



## jmb

Love the unknown zoa and the dendro! What are you feeding the dendro?


----------



## Flazky

sig said:


> i would disagree. they guy has nice and friendly face


You mistake my intent. The fish saw tonys face and saw how friendly it was and wanted to give him a hug =D


----------



## altcharacter

It's alright, when I first saw Tony's face I jumped a bit also...

Dude I totally have to come by and see your tank!


----------



## Flazky

altcharacter said:


> It's alright, when I first saw Tony's face I jumped a bit also...
> 
> Dude I totally have to come by and see your tank!


You are welcome anytime!


----------



## thmh

altcharacter said:


> It's alright, when I first saw Tony's face I jumped a bit also...
> 
> Dude I totally have to come by and see your tank!


Jumped @ me because I was soo awesome!

PEWPEW!


----------



## Flazky

Just a new zoa I got. Anybody know its name? It really pops under moonlights!


----------



## altcharacter

That thing is garbage! I'll do you a favor and take it off your hands


----------



## Flazky

I have a huge colony of this stuff so once they heal up, they will be fragged. You can get your hands on some npnp


----------



## jmb

That zoa looks crazy. Do you have any photos of the colony?


----------



## Flazky

unfortunately, they are still in the process of opening up. I will let you know!


----------



## J_T

PUt my name on the list for a polyp


----------



## Flazky

Here is a new addition =D


----------



## aln

Just finished reading your thread. Gotta say....this tank is AWESOME. !! I can see how tony always keeps telling me to dump the 37 and at least get a 90  keep updating!!


----------



## Flazky

Finally found a way to take some photos with just pure reefbright royal blue led's on.

Heres a sample of the pron


----------



## altcharacter

Whoa! 

Now that is some straight pimpin stuff right there


----------



## teemee

i think that should show up in a kraken auction!


----------



## aln

Yooo teach us master! Beautiful picture btw!!!


----------

